# Enquête sur la communauté Apple dans le cadre d'un mémoire



## marion.r (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Actuellement étudiante en Master Information-Communication à l'Université Lille 3 Charles de Gaulle, et moi même utilisatrice Apple, j'ai choisi de réaliser mon mémoire de fin d'études sur la communauté Apple francophone.
Dans ce cadre, un questionnaire en ligne a été mis au point et je sollicite aujourd'hui votre aide et participation afin de le remplir.
Cela ne devrait pas vous prendre plus de 10 minutes.

L'ensemble du questionnaire se trouve ici:
http://tinyurl.com/3zzba4d

Pour toute question ou remarque vous pouvez me contacter à l'adresse suivante: questionnaire.apple2011@gmail.com

N'hésitez pas, si vous le pouvez, à diffuser le lien autour de vous.
D'avance merci,

Marion


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Août 2011)

On l'a eu pas mal de fois celle-là quand même, non?

Ou elles se ressemblent toutes...

Chaipas en fait.


----------



## macinside (16 Août 2011)

ça ce ressemble a chaque, sont pas foutu de demander l'autorisions


----------



## JPTK (16 Août 2011)

a voté, c'était pas trop mal foutu et pas long 
Rien par rapport à l'alcool par contre :rateau:


----------



## Poleri (17 Août 2011)

J'ai répondu même si les questions ne sont pas d'un grand intérêt...


----------



## Siciliano (17 Août 2011)

Check.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2011)

Ze flow


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Août 2011)

Bon ben j'l'ai fait.
Dommage qu'il n'y avait pas "modérément" entre "souvent" et "rarement" :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2011)

Bon, c&#8217;est les vacances alors j&#8217;ai cliqué pour une fois mais cette proposition m&#8217;a surpris :



> Vous rendez à l'Apple expo?



 pas depuis 2007


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2011)

pareil... la question sur l'AppleExpo m'a surpris

J'ai également hésité longtemps pour répondre à
Utilisez vous des produits d'une autre marque alors que le produit existe dans la gamme Apple

j'ai fini par répondre OUI, car j'ai un autre chargeur d'accu que celui d'Apple!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Rempli, sans plus


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Août 2011)

Cool un questionnaire... Encore... Encore...


----------



## r e m y (19 Août 2011)

moi je me ferais bien une enquête sur la communauté des enquêteurs de MacUsers


----------



## rvincent54 (19 Août 2011)

bah je suis en vacances, donc j'ai répondu :love:


----------



## JPTK (19 Août 2011)

edit : oups... rien pardon j'ai lu trop vite


----------



## Gunners66 (20 Août 2011)

Ca y est c'est fait!


----------



## Plgt (20 Août 2011)

J'adore mettre des croix dans des cases...
Je vous laisse, l'infirmière m'apporte mon traitement


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Août 2011)

bon ben voilà...c'est fait


----------



## marion.r (22 Août 2011)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont déjà répondu, pour les autres, il n'est pas trop tard


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2011)

Tiens, comme tu es repassé, tu peux peut-être nous expliquer pourquoi tu interroges sur la participation à Apple Expo!

c'est un peu comme si tu demandais si on envisage d'acheter le prochain modèle d'Apple ][...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Août 2011)

On s'en fout, ce qui est sympa c'est qu'on peut y répondre plusieurs fois d'affilée


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2011)

Euh pareil ou pas ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Août 2011)

Le but est d'être original à chaque fois.


----------



## gKatarn (22 Août 2011)

Tu as parlé de ton ATI Rage 128 et de ses 8Mo ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Août 2011)

Bah non, apparemment ça ne fait pas parti de l'histoire d'Apple dans ce sondage. Alors que c'était une infamie à l'époque. Aujourd'hui, vu ce que c'est devenu le hard chez Apple, ça passe comme un lettre à la poste ce genre de merde.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9448852 a dit:
			
		

> ... Aujourd'hui, vu ce que c'est devenu le hard chez Apple, ça passe comme un lettre à la poste ce genre de merde.


 

OUI mais comme ça, avec Lion, hard et soft sont bcp plus homogènes, niveau qualité...


----------



## marion.r (22 Août 2011)

Oui pas de soucis. En fait mon mémoire porte sur un point précis: la visibilité de la communauté Apple. Comment se rend-elle visible, comment existe-t-elle, par quels moyens, supports...
Je ne peux pas vraiment en dire plus pour l'instant mais j'espère parvenir à des données intéressantes pour vous les faire partager.


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2011)

ah d'accord! donc effectivement, je peux te confirmer que c'est pour se rendre intéressant que Steve Jobs a décidé de supprimer l'AppleExpo en 2006


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> OUI mais comme ça, avec Lion, hard et soft sont bcp plus homogènes, niveau qualité...



Oui après avoir mit du hard pourri, on à le droit à la même chose en soft avec l'outil de recherche bridé, un launch app qui ne sert à rien (le launcher sur OS7 lui encore pouvait être intéressant) et des softs portés sur OSX à grand coup de Cinder tout pourri histoire de les rendre bien instables.


----------



## Ellipsis (23 Août 2011)

Voilà j'ai répondu  Mais franchement les questions sont loin d'être pertinentes... 

Qui irait sur un forum spécialisé Apple (qui plus est dans un coin perdu du forum) sans posséder de produits Apple... :rateau:


----------



## ziommm (26 Août 2011)

Merde alors, il est long ce sondage, et pis en plus on peut même pas raccrocher au nez. 

Je vais me faire un café moi, dur dur le réveil.


----------



## iMaque (28 Août 2011)

Bah non, il n'est pas trop long.

Bon, ben moi je vais me coucher!


----------



## Stacie D. (9 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à Tous, 
Actuellement étudiante en 3e licence de Gestion à Paris 10, je dois realiser une etude en marketing sur la communauté Apple. Pouvez vous repondre à mon questionnaire (voir lien), cela maiderait bcp ! Il ne prendra pas plus de 5 mins, merci d'avance !
Pour plus d'information: homishta11@gmail.com

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFFYRjh4X1NmaF84cm85VmpBaERUVHc6MQ


----------



## ergu (10 Février 2012)

Toi, tu postes dans un sujet sans avoir lu les réponses qui précèdent.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2012)

Te fatigue pas, gugu!
a r'viendra pas.


----------

